# Temporary Home needed for my two cats



## candicekittycat (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi, me and my sister have two really cute cats. Ninja is a white and ginger male aged 5, and Sheba a little black female (whom we've had for just over 3 months, as a rescued cat) is about a year old.
They are our family cats and we love them immensely but my sister and mother are moving home mid september, into a no-pet flat for the next 6 or so months till they buy a house. 
I am at uni, just entering my final year staying in halls where there is a no pet policy, so I (Ninja's registered owner) can't take them.
We looked into cattery's for the next 6 months, and I realised paying for this off my student finance and my sisters new job wouldn't be feasible.
I don't want to give them up! Ninja was my first pet of my own and was the present my dad gave me before he and my mother split up.
The cats currently live in our house in Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire, whereas I live in Derby, Derbyshire!
I was wondering if anyone could potentially foster or house my cats for 6 months, until my mother and sister buy their house.


----------



## candicekittycat (Aug 26, 2015)

11949576_1148513278497339_1408075793_n




__
candicekittycat


__
Aug 26, 2015




Ninja chilling on the Tiles.









  








11940206_10207267203828593_1386492933_n




__
candicekittycat


__
Aug 26, 2015




Cat in a hat!









  








11934074_1148512925164041_649033076_n




__
candicekittycat


__
Aug 26, 2015




Sheba have a nice nap on the bed.









  








11930649_1148512948497372_1339887763_n




__
candicekittycat


__
Aug 26, 2015




Ninja surveys his domain.









  








11923396_1120879674593079_1516594960_o




__
candicekittycat


__
Aug 26, 2015




Me and Sheba having a selfie!









  








11897151_1148515901830410_2008096639_n




__
candicekittycat


__
Aug 26, 2015




ninja having a psychedelic nap.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Deleted post.


----------

